

Microsoft announces biggest ever job cuts, 18,000 - sz4kerto
http://theverge.com/2014/7/17/5911785/microsoft-job-cuts-2014
Original announcement:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.microsoft.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;news&#x2F;press&#x2F;2014&#x2F;jul14&#x2F;07-17announcement1.aspx<p>tl,dr;: -12500 ex-Nokians, -5500 ex-Microsofties.
======
sz4kerto
Original announcement from MS:

[http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/press/2014/jul14/07-17an...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/press/2014/jul14/07-17announcement1.aspx)

tl,dr;: -12500 ex-Nokians, -5500 ex-Microsofties.

